# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  код справочника стал не уникальным

## inessastar

помогите!!! убрала нули в коде номенклатуры и теперь пишет код справочника стал не уникальным:номенклатура (0000000000000) и нет автонумерации
плиз... говорят есть обработка восстановление кодов справочников
посоветуйте как исправить

----------


## vall

> помогите!!! убрала нули в коде номенклатуры и теперь пишет код справочника стал не уникальным:номенклатура (0000000000000) и нет автонумерации
> плиз... говорят есть обработка восстановление кодов справочников
> посоветуйте как исправить


Возьми обработку "Универсальные подбор и обработка объектов"  - там можно перенумеровать

----------


## inessastar

спасибки.....уже разобралась....единственное - не могу понять как сделать так, чтобы нумерация для каталогов была одного типа, а для документов -другого.....нумерует все последовательно, а я хочу чтобы по подчиненности

----------


## vall

а если отдельно по группам перенумерацию делать?

----------


## inessastar

пробовала, потом другие документы продолжают эту нумерацию

----------


## vall

> пробовала, потом другие документы продолжают эту нумерацию


Тогда установи контроль уникальности номеров в пределах подчинения через конфигуратор

----------


## avm3110

> Тогда установи контроль уникальности номеров в пределах подчинения


Вы наверное что-то путаете. "В пределах подчинения" это по реквизиту "Владелец" (т.е. это только для справочников у которых установлен признак подчиненности), а выше речь шла о "группах", т.е. о реквизите "Родитель".

----------

